# "Lt. Dan” Gary Sinise becomes newest honorary Marine.



## Chopstick (Aug 31, 2013)

Gary Sinise is an amazing person.  He has done so much for our military members and vets.  Truly a well deserved honor. 
Semper Fi Lt. Dan!

http://blogs.militarytimes.com/batt...n-gary-sinise-becomes-newest-honorary-marine/



> The actor Gary Sinise, known for his iconic portrayal of sharp-tongued soldier Lieutenant Dan in the 1994 film and for his long run on the CBS series CSI, was made an honorary Marine Aug. 29 in an intimate dinner ceremony at the home of Marine Corps Commandant Gen. Jim Amos.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2013)

He's a really nice guy too...  shy as hell and humble....


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2013)

He has history with my unit, the Fighting 69th. Sadly I have not seen him play there yet though he has done so on several occasions. 

Here is a little vid of him playing a concert in my armory on his birthday. It is well worth the watch as Gary is given a very personal surprise gift that is pretty damn cool.


----------



## JHD (Sep 1, 2013)

Class act.  Love him.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 1, 2013)

Man gives of his time.  Much Respect to him.


----------



## Dame (Sep 1, 2013)

He does so much for the vets. A well deserved honor.
Was privileged to attend an event with @x SF med and @surgicalcric where the Lt. Dan Band was the featured entertainment. The folks in attendance were just as amazing and humbling to be around. Precious memories I'll never forget.
View attachment 9102


----------



## x SF med (Sep 1, 2013)

If anybody deserves an honorary Shadowspear membership and coin, Lt. Dan is it.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 5, 2013)

x SF med said:


> If anybody deserves an honorary Shadowspear membership and coin, Lt. Dan is it.


 
We could try to find an addy (publicist?) and send one?


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 6, 2013)

Well... could mail it to him c/o his foundation:

Gary Sinise Foundation

Mailing Address:
PO Box 50008
Studio City, CA 91614-5001
http://www.garysinisefoundation.org/


----------

